# I put in an adoption application



## rpcvkatherine

Well, it looks like my Spain trip has been pushed back until April 2008. I have been putting of getting a furbaby because of this trip. I cannot wait until May 2008 for another dog. So, tonight I completed an application to adopt a 2 year old maltese. I know that the rescue groups are very particular so I am not getting my hopes up, but if it is meant to be, it is meant to be. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## bbry

Good luck. I admire you for wanting to provide a loving home for a rescue. I hope it goes well for you. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Carla

rayer: I'm keeping my fingers and Shotzi's paws crossed for you but you probably don't need it. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3

Rescue dogs are the BEST , good luck . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella

Got our fingers crossed for you both - I really hope you get him/her.

Can't wait to hear more !!!

GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert

Oh my goodness...I SO hope they place the rescue pup with you! Best of luck...we've got our fingers crossed for you over here!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Praying you get approved! I know my little rescue, Naddie was one of the best things that happened to me!! I hope you are blessed as well!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I wish you luck any doggie would be lucky to have you as a mommy!


----------



## Ladysmom

I hope this works out for you. I know your beloved Sophie was a rescue, so I'd think you'd have really good qualifications.

Keep us posted!


----------



## wagirl98665

Hope you get approved and get your baby soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillady

Yay-I hope you are approved! rayer: That would be perfect for you!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Let us know what you find out! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh i wish you luck!! *hugs you*


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I sure hope it all works out for you


----------



## Cosy

I'm excited for you. I'm glad you are going ahead and not waiting.
Some little rescue will sleep better soon. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Keeping everything crossed for you! Next time for me will be a rescue, for sure.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Thats great news! :aktion033: I hope they pick you! :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Fingers and toes crossed that the little rescue will be coming home to you real soon. And if not this one another. Hugs to you for trying to give a little soul a good hime.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I'm so glad you are opening your heart to a new love. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia

I hope it works out for you and for some lucky puppy!


----------



## LitGal

Great news! I hope this works out for you.


----------



## tamizami

This is good news, I'm hoping they pick you and soon!! Why wouldn't they, you are such a great mommy!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Well, they have received my application. They did ask me if I was approved, how would I pick her up as they don't ship furbabies. She is in NC so I advised that I'd drive down there to get her. I live in Northern VA so it isn't too bad of a drive. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!! She is 2 years old, 6lbs. Just a doll.


----------



## gibbert

> Well, they have received my application. They did ask me if I was approved, how would I pick her up as they don't ship furbabies. She is in NC so I advised that I'd drive down there to get her. I live in Northern VA so it isn't too bad of a drive.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!! She is 2 years old, 6lbs. Just a doll.[/B]


I'm so excited! Best of luck - I hope they pick you! She sounds amazing! Do you have any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## lillady

That sounds pretty promising-keep us posted! :aktion033: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! rayer:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

You guys, tonight I was talking to my dad. We were talking about him coming out to visit me this weekend. I told him to hold off as I had to finish some research that I do on the side as part of my consulting business, but perhaps, he might have to come out here soon and drive down to NC to help me get a dog. (I am trying to to think really positive, but am prepared for the possibility of not qualifying for Lizzy). So as soon as I got off the phone with him, my blackberry buzzes. It's another message from the rescue. She is going to schedule a home visit. I kid you not, I jumped off the couch, with the biggest smile on my face. I had to wonder in my heart if it was a sign....

I've never gone through a home visit before. Can anyone give me any advice/tips???


----------



## lillady

I don't have any advice-sorry, but that's very encouring news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I say just be yourself and you will have no problems! I imagine they'll want to see your setup for how you would take care of a dog-where they'd go potty-where you'd take them for walks, etc...GOOD LUCK!!!! :chili: AND keep us posted!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I was asked to post a picture of the little girl. I do not know if it is ok to do since she is with the rescue and I am just in the process of trying to adopt her. I am so nervous, I do not want to do anything to screw up my chances so I'd rather wait to post it if I get approved.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I didn't have a home visit but we had to go to the fostemom's to mee and see if there was a "connection".
However my friend DID have the home visit..and they brought the little pup too. In this case the pup was with a fostermom that was not that terribly far form my friend. In Lizzies case it might even be a different member of the rescue that lives closer to you... but not the one who has Lizzie? 

I think the purpose to it is to see your overall set-up. I tend to think they want to be sure that ,say, if you say there are no children.. that indeed there are no children etc.. or fenced yard if that be the case that indeed there is a fenced yard. I think its also a lot to get to see a face to face and get overall first hand impression of you. ( You'll pass with flying colors!)
I do think that your wonderful care of little Sassy and no doubt your vets reference will be the main factor. 

I hope they can get this done very soon so you can be on your way to having little Lizzie in your arms!!


----------



## gibbert

:chili: Woo Hoo! This is such great news! It sure sounds like you're gonna get your little girl! They're moving quickly - you must have really impressed them! Please keep us updated - I'm so excited for you!! :chili:


----------



## Carla

My daughter did home visits and interviews for a Golden rescue group. As IamMomtoMissy stated it's basically to confirm that the home environment is as you stated on the application. They also may ask you a few questions about a few scenarios, such as, what would you do if Munchkin and Tchelsi didn't get along. Just answer them honestly. No one is expecting you, your home, or answers to be perfect.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## anouk

Best of luck!

And love the name!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

So, they emailed me again today. Wanting to know if I was ok with the adoption fee. I told them yes, I am so willing to pay it. I also advised that I used to run a not for profit in Chicago before I moved to VA and although I had staff, I also had programs that relied on volunteers so I completely understood that they were an all volunteer org and not to worry that I was waiting patiently for them to arrange a HV.

So, they emailed me back and said, Great! They were working on the HV.

Now, I am freaking out b/c I emailed them and wanted to just advise that I would be out of town next weekend to spend time with my mom. I was hoping to be proactive so they wouldn't try to schedule a visit and then I am not around. I am so worried this will affect my chances, but my mom and I scheduled this trip around the same time I lost the little one. 

Should I be worried about this?

Also, my sister emailed me and said It looks really promising with Lizzy and that SHE would like to pay the adoption fee, if possible, as it would be an early christmas gift for me. She really knows I struggled with losing Sophie and since she had her own stuff going on wasn't really there for me during the summer. So, she wants to do something nice for me. 

I am so hoping that they chose me!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Have a great time with your mom and don't worry - it sounds very good for you!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

It's been my experience that the home visit is the final step. You, through your references, have already been approved. That is a good sign. 

Don't worry. The rescue wouldn't want an adoptive mom, who let her mother down, at the last minute. 

This should not be a worry for you. Through the years, I've done several home visits. Many of them had plans, which they would have made arrangments for their pup, if they had one at the time. So the HV waits for a couple more days. I have never found it a big deal.

There was one, though. She was leaving the country for two months!!! ~ LOL

With her, we had to move on. ~ LOL

My prayers are with you. I know how you feel. I've been there, too. God Bless You!!

I can't wait to see pics of your new little one. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Good luck!


----------



## Krystal

Where have I been! 

I am SO excited for you!!! I hope that you get picked!!! Please keep us posted!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bbry

Good wishes from TX that you will get your new best friend.


----------



## cindy6755

Good Luck with the home visit, I am sure it will be fine, so don't be nervous. Since you already have a maltese that is a big plus. I do home visits for SCMR and I just want to make sure its a good enviroment for the dog.1. dog toys, 2 clean house,3 good food, 4 see where the dog will be when you aren't home, 5 fenced in yard is a plus, etc.6 where would the dog sleep?7. crate available?
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Oh I am on pins & needles! I soooo hope this all works out for you - I can see no reason why it wouldn't!!!!

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2

I'm so excited for you. I'm sure it will work out just fine. You just might want to mention that you are an SM member. I know that would be a big plus for me. We all know how kind and caring you are, and I'm sure the rescue group will see that too. It's so nice of your sister to want to pay the adoption fee.


----------



## MandyMc65

Good luck! I sure hope they pick you!

Keep us all posted! :grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## Boobookit

*You will be fine and the home visit is the last thing they do so everything else is fine. When I had my home visit Pacino won her over!! She saw the interaction with Pacino and us and how he acted so social that she loved us.
I belong to the Metropolitian Maltese Rescue and I have done dog evaluations but not a home visit yet but I am doing one soon.
All of the rescues are great and they do wonderful things, they want to find a forever home for these babies as much as we want the babies!! They just want to make sure that their little rescues find a good, forever home. Don't be nervous you will be absolutely fine and I can't wait to see pics of your new baby.
Good luck!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## msmagnolia

I am so pleased that things seem to be positive about this adoption. You were such a good mommy and we would all like to see you find a special pup to love!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. They have been trying to find someone so that they can schedule the house visit. I put all of Sophie's items away, but still have them here in my place. I have Sophie's crate or as we called it the "condo" I only would put her in it when I moved out here if Maintanence was coming in. She didn't really like it, yet, the little stinker would go in there and lay down when she thought I wasn't looking. I also have the doggy seat belt. I have the bins of clothes. angel eyes, variety of shampoos and conditions, etc. Looking back on it, I was a pretty good mommy. 

Do you think it would help that I show them I have a dog stroller or not


----------



## k/c mom

> Thanks everyone for the encouragement. They have been trying to find someone so that they can schedule the house visit. I put all of Sophie's items away, but still have them here in my place. I have Sophie's crate or as we called it the "condo" I only would put her in it when I moved out here if Maintanence was coming in. She didn't really like it, yet, the little stinker would go in there and lay down when she thought I wasn't looking. I also have the doggy seat belt. I have the bins of clothes. angel eyes, variety of shampoos and conditions, etc. Looking back on it, I was a pretty good mommy.
> 
> Do you think it would help that I show them I have a dog stroller or not [/B]


That all sounds great. And yes, I'd show them the stroller. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillady

I'd hope you'd never second guess your being a good mommy! The best :grouphug: Sophie was so lucky to have you! I'm so excited for you-hope the HV goes well :aktion033: rayer: 



> Thanks everyone for the encouragement. They have been trying to find someone so that they can schedule the house visit. I put all of Sophie's items away, but still have them here in my place. I have Sophie's crate or as we called it the "condo" I only would put her in it when I moved out here if Maintanence was coming in. She didn't really like it, yet, the little stinker would go in there and lay down when she thought I wasn't looking. I also have the doggy seat belt. I have the bins of clothes. angel eyes, variety of shampoos and conditions, etc. Looking back on it, I was a pretty good mommy.
> 
> Do you think it would help that I show them I have a dog stroller or not [/B]


----------



## totallytotontuffy

> Do you think it would help that I show them I have a dog stroller or not [/B]


Am I the only person who found this to be a totally adorable question? 

Katherine: "Umm...excuse me Home Visit Person (as she opens the closet over flowing with doggytoys, bins of doggy clothes, grooming supplies, doggy seat belt, and doggy crate) I also have a doggy stroller, could you write that down too please." 

Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

They have found someone to do the HV. They left me a message. I am a nervous wreck. I need to call them to schedule something. I am happy as they passed along the message that I was going to be out of town so that isn't an issue, but they want to do it sooner than later.


----------



## paris

woohoo...the sooner the better for all around! I know you will pass with flying colors. :aktion033:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Wednesday, 8 pm. I am going to have the site visit!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65

:aktion033: :aktion033: Yay!!! Good luck, although you don't really need it. You will do just fine, just be yourself! :grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:aktion033: :aktion033: Getting closer to having your little girl!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal

:aktion033: Its getting closer!!! Congrats!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lillady

I seriously just got the chills reading this! I am so happy for you! Good luck (although I know you really don't need it) :smilie_daumenpos: They are going to just love you! :biggrin: 




> Wednesday, 8 pm. I am going to have the site visit!!!![/B]


----------



## Lennabella

Keeping my fingers crossed - hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on end.
Wow - I really want to see little Sophies face.

As Buttercup would say ... have a pitcher of Margarita's ready and a pantry full of peanut butter jar 

After all you've been through, you deserve a break.

All the best !!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh gosh, how did I miss this whole thread, I have everything crossed for you and I am sure you will pass with flying colors, I can't wait to see pictures of Lizzy in her new forever home with you :grouphug: 
I think it's wonderful that you are willing to give Lizzy a forever loving home :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## belibaby14

Good Luck!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami

I'm just catching up on this thread and am so excited for you!!! Good luck with the home visit, although it sounds like you are very prepared and its just a checklist item at this point. I can't wait until you can post the pix of your new baby girl!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I hope and pray that all goes well. I'm sure it will! 

[attachment=27675:Good_luck.gif]


----------



## momtoboo

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'll say a few prayers anyway. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team

Good Luck!! But I'm sure "it's in the bag" of course. 

And you probably already have a doggie bag too. LOL!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

the visit is in less than 24 hours. I've cleaned, the only thing left to do is vaccum the carpet. I am going to do that tomorrow as soon as I get home. I only got 4 hours of sleep last night so I want to get a full night rest for tomorrow. 

I brought down the boxes of grooming products and clothes that I have. Its only 2. I figured I should have them handy. 

I am going to leave work earlier than usual so that I can be home by 5 pm. That gives me 3 hours before the visit. I think I can vaccum and any last minute things before the visit. 

Any last minute tips?????

BTW-going through Sophie's stuff, I asked her to help out her mommy for tomorrow up there at the bridge. She is always in my heart, but mommy is lonely and wants to open up her home to another little one.


----------



## k/c mom

Good luck tomorrow!!!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes, etc. I'm sure they'll be very pleased!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Will be thinking of you tomorrow !!
Good Luck Hon... though you don't need it...
Just remember YOU KNOW you are a good Mama so try to relax and that will show thru and your heart will speak for itself! 
Will be looking for your update !!


----------



## belibaby14

Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes perfect! :aktion033:


----------



## jadey

just wanted to know how the house visit went


----------



## rpcvkatherine

So, the house visit went well. It was a unique experience as it was the animal welfare league out here doing the visit for the rescue group. 

Basically, she said that if it was up to her, I'd be approved. Unfortunately, since they are doing this as a favor for the group, the decision is with the group. I am not sure though that the question list that she checked off really does the interview justice. She mentioned she is just going to fax the paperwork to the rescue group. 

I am a little fearful as the questions from the group seemed geared towards me living in a house, but I live in an 800 sq. foot apartment. 

I guess I just need to wait and see.

On a positive note, one of the last questions for the person doing the visit was, would you let this person watch your dogs? and she said yes! 

I have no idea when I'll hear about if I am selected for the rescue. I guess I could be proactive an email the group.


----------



## phesty

I'm glad to hear that the home visit went well. I'll have my fingers crossed for you! I would definitely let you watch Josie!

Josie says: So the next time I decide to run away, I may be headed your direction, now that I know my mom approves.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'll bet you'll be hearing very very soon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lainey & Martin

_I guess I could be proactive an email the group._

What about sending some photos along? You know, just to REINFORCE what a wonderful home you're offering... :biggrin:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I heard from them. They said everything looks good except for the crate thing. The animal shelter person had indicated that she be in the crate to be trained. They had a concern since she is a puppy mill retiree and has been in the cage all of her life. 

they had asked if I could put her in the kitchen wiht a baby gate. I responded and said, of course. the animal shelter person who did the HV suggested the crate. I am willing to do whatever is in the best interest for Lizzy. 

I ended up sending three emails to her about this issue overall. Now I feel like a crazy person. I got excited and told her that in my last email. 

I am now sick to my stomach about this whole thing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I think it is going to be OK. You've assured them you will do whatever it takes for Lizzy and I'm sure they will appreciate that. 
My Naddie is 'crate-phobic" though we didn't know that beforehand as I don't think any of the foster/adoptive homes even attempted that particular method. I , personally, never have either. In fact she WAS trained for outdoors at the fostermom that saved her. When she saw the photo of when we met at fostermom up here she e-mailed me and asked me what the diapers were all about?!! that she never let her rescues go out till they are potty-trained. 
The problem came as she was re-homed a few times AFTER with each home using a different method that by the time we got her she didn't have a clue anymore what was expected of her. It was also noted she was likely severely punished somewhere in her early background so felt she had to be 'secretive' and not let anyone 'see" her 'go". 
.It was after picking her up at the vet shortly after we got her where she had to spend the day that I was told how her reaction to the cage was pretty 'over the top' when I picked her up. They knew she was a rescue and asked if she had spent long periods in a cage? Of course nobody knows for sure but I was told her "panic" at being put on the cage was over and above the "none of them like it reaction". .. and an indication of a pooch who had been crated for very long periods of time if not constant.
Putting the bits and pieces together it is likely the crate and potty-punishment may well be somehow connected. 
When I tried to help her overcome her 'potty-issues' most recommendations was to crate train...but for "us" that simply was not a good option.
Sooo I do think this is a minor issue that cane be overcome.... there is no one and only method.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Well, I received an email from the foster mommy. She asked when I can come and pick her up

I am on cloud nine.


----------



## dr.jaimie

congrats :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom

> Well, I received an email from the foster mommy. She asked when I can come and pick her up
> 
> I am on cloud nine.[/B]


Well, I have tears in my eyes over your good news!!!!!! I am totally thrilled for you and Lizzy!!!!!!!

Hip hip hoooorayyyyyyyy!!!!!

[attachment=27904:Firework...ow_1___1.gif] [attachment=27905:Firework...ow_1___2.gif] [attachment=27907:Firework...ow_1___3.gif] [attachment=27908:Firework...ow_1___4.gif] [attachment=27909:Firework...ow_1___5.gif] [attachment=27911:Firework...ow_1___6.gif] 

[attachment=27906:Firework...ow_2___1.gif][attachment=27910:Firework...ow_2___2.
if]


----------



## tamizami

YEA, congratulations, this is such great news! I can't wait to see pictures of you and Lizzy together at last!! I am sure Sophie is smiling on you as well, knowing that mommy will have a little one to keep her company. Congratulations again, I'm so happy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Well, I received an email from the foster mommy. She asked when I can come and pick her up
> 
> I am on cloud nine.[/B]



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations!!! I know how excited you are.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:chili: :chili: :chili: WOO-HOO!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## abbey

:chili: :chili: Congratulatuions!! I'm so excited for you & Lizzy!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom

So when are you picking her up?? :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese

Congrats :chili: :chili: when you pickin the princess up?! And can we finally see some pics?


----------



## casa verde maltese

Yes, When do you get her!!
I can't wait to see pictures !
Congratulations


----------



## Krystal

When are you going to pic her up!!?? CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait for Pics!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom

Wow!! Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: When do we get pictures??


----------



## Critterkrazy

WOO-HOO!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! I am so excited for you. So when will you be picking her up? I can't wait to see pics of the little beauty. Today is definately a HAPPY DAY. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I probably won't be getting her for two weeks. I was scheduled to do a presentation in Chicago 10-22 thru 10-25. Working for the government, that might not happen, so I need to confirm with my boss tomorrow. If we don't do the training, then I am going next weekend. I want to be able to take some time off as well to bond with her. 

I really don't want to wait that long, but I don't want to take her in and then leave. 

I do not travel often for the job so of course, murphy's law would have me schedule this month to go somewhere. 

thank you all for the well wishes. 

She is 6 lbs. looks a little bigger than that, i think it is the fur.










BTW-I also had a great date tonight. I've been on some doozys lately so maybe my luck is just turning around.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

What a cute little fluffy-bunny!! Wish my little Martin had half that much hair!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What a sweetie!! Congratulations! And congratulations on dating - I recently started dating, too. It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## Lainey & Martin

by the way, I think you need a new camera...the left-hand side of the pic is all funky... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese

She's a beauty!! I'm so happy for you both!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65

Congrats!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

She sure is adorable. Can't wait to see some pics of her when you get her home! YAY! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3

What a BEAUTY :wub: , I am thrilled for you . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella

Katherine ...

I am sooo happy for you - sincerely.

Congratualtions !!

Oops I just saw her picture - she is a very cute little fluffy thing - she has a very pretty face.
Can't wait to see "spoilt"picture of her ..


----------



## Ladysmom

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I am so happy for you!


----------



## beckybc03

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! This is such great news! I can't wait to watch her grow under your care. She sure is a cutie :wub:


----------



## phesty

Wooooo Hooooo!!!! 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Congrats to you and Lizzie! She's a lucky pup to be getting such a wonderful mommy!

Josie says: Lizzie, you hit the jackpot, girl! Around here, we are treated like princesses!


----------



## paris

Congratulations! Lizzy is adorable! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh congratulations :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: Lizzy is a doll and I am sure she is going to be sooooooooo happy in her new forever home with you :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese

She's adorable and congrats on your date too! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## elly

:aktion033: :aktion033: I am so happy for you :aktion033: :aktion033: That is one lucky pup!!

Cathy


----------



## gatiger40

She is a little fluffy dreamy angel!!! I am so excited for you. I know your other angel is looking down from the rainbow bridge so happy to see her mommy has found a little rescue malt to love and spoil. Congrats!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo

:aktion033: Congrats, I'm very happy for you & Lizzy. She's a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## carrie

she's beautiful, congrats on your new additon. :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, she's darling! Lucky you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm so excited for you. You will never regreat what you have just done. Congrats


----------



## Carla

:aktion033: Congratulations! Lizzy is adorable.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bbry

Congratulations, She sure is a cutie.


----------



## Cosy

She's darling!  I hope you can get her sooner rather than later


----------



## revakb2

Congradulations. Can't wait to see pictures of her in her new forever home.


----------



## camfan

She's gorgeous!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Furbabymom

I am so happy for you! Please keep us updated with lots of pictures and details. The rescue group picked the best new mom!



='rpcvkatherine' date='Oct 11 2007, 01:49 PM' post='450853']
Well, I received an email from the foster mommy. She asked when I can come and pick her up

I am on cloud nine.


----------



## Furbabymom

Lizzy is adorable! I love the name. She is my Sassy's size which is so nice and sturdy but still little adn adorable. I can't wait to hear details when you pick her up and how she loves the stroller. :aktion033: 



='rpcvkatherine' date='Oct 11 2007, 10:34 PM' post='451290']
I probably won't be getting her for two weeks. I was scheduled to do a presentation in Chicago 10-22 thru 10-25. Working for the government, that might not happen, so I need to confirm with my boss tomorrow. If we don't do the training, then I am going next weekend. I want to be able to take some time off as well to bond with her. 

I really don't want to wait that long, but I don't want to take her in and then leave. 

I do not travel often for the job so of course, murphy's law would have me schedule this month to go somewhere. 

thank you all for the well wishes. 

She is 6 lbs. looks a little bigger than that, i think it is the fur.










BTW-I also had a great date tonight. I've been on some doozys lately so maybe my luck is just turning around.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## anouk

:aktion033: Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lillady

OMG-I just got caught up with this now! My tummy is flipping for you! I'm so happy for you!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718

Congrats! :aktion033: Lizzy is so cute!!! :wub:


----------

